# Dude, I Am Not A Muslim Vs. Dude, I Am Not A Terrorist



## jaginder (Sep 1, 2013)

Greetings to all,
My name is Jaginder Singh and I am an independent film maker based in Perth, Western Australia.
Post 9/11, there have been many hate crimes (retaliatory) attacks on Muslims and persons that are assumed to be Muslims. 
I now hate flying as they "randomly" make me jump the hoops to get through security (not that I am saying security if unimportant) but, I know that the inconvenience that I face is nothing compared to what some others may have to endure on a regular basis just because they are Muslims or even look like a Muslim. This thought has always been in my mind but I when I read about the massacre in Wisconsin I felt extremely distraught. I remember feeling the same way during the attacks on 9/11. A sinking feeling of disgust and indescribably hurt. Don't let my name or my words fool you, I am not even remotely religious but I felt I was attacked too. I feel the need to document this controversial issue but I had other projects then. Now a year later, I am about to embark on my latest project, a documentary about mistaken identity and racial profiling.
I do however, have a dilemma on what would be the most apt tittle for my documentary.
This where I need your insight as a community/sangat.
Should I call it *Dude, I am not a Muslim* or *Dude, I am not a terrorist*
What's in the name you may ask? A lot.
If we were to call it the former, one may be accused of alienating Muslims though the intention is to shed light on the fact that you not all colored people are Muslims and not all Muslims are colored people. Focus will fall on the turbaned Sikhs as they have the uncanny resemblance to terrorism's most famous poster boy, Osama bin Laden (at least to a layman). It would be controversial and intriguing hence more bums on the seat hence may possible attract more investors, something every indie film maker struggles with. Of course, there would be a segment about peace loving Muslims as well for it is not my intention to portray Muslim as terrorist.
The latter may be more politically correct and the focus would be that not all Muslims are terrorist and also the subject above which is not all colored people are Muslims. We would still do segments of turbaned Sikhs and attacks on non Muslims and Muslims alike.
I hope I am making sense and that everyone can freely voice the opinion or even disgust (?).

I have created 2 FB pages for this reason, feel free to drop by and check them out too.

https://www.facebook.com/dudeiamnot



http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dude-I-am-not-a-Muslim/690950187585172

Jinder


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: *Dude, I am not a Muslim vs. Dude, I am not a terrorist*

Jaginder Ji,
A warm welcome to SPN. Your project sounds very worthwhile and I hope you will keep us updated of your progress.

I totally understand your dilemma about the name and there is no easy answer! Here are some threads which might help you in your thought processes:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/peopl...inion/36881-9-11-decade-sher-singh-holds.html
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/united-states/32071-hate-crimes-against-muslims-rise-us.html

Good luck :welcomekaur:


----------



## jaginder (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: *Dude, I am not a Muslim vs. Dude, I am not a terrorist*

Thank you kindly for the links.
Would you mind posting the first link again as it kept saying page not found.
Best,
Jinder



findingmyway said:


> Jaginder Ji,
> A warm welcome to SPN. Your project sounds very worthwhile and I hope you will keep us updated of your progress.
> 
> I totally understand your dilemma about the name and there is no easy answer! Here are some threads which might help you in your thought processes:
> ...


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: *Dude, I am not a Muslim vs. Dude, I am not a terrorist*

Apologies!!!

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/people-and-opinion/36881-9-11-decade-sher-singh-holds.html

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/people-and-opinion/36881-9-11-decade-sher-singh-holds.html

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/united-states/32071-hate-crimes-against-muslims-rise-us.html


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: *Dude, I am not a Muslim vs. Dude, I am not a terrorist*



jaginder said:


> Greetings to all,
> My name is Jaginder Singh and I am an independent film maker based in Perth, Western Australia.
> Post 9/11, there have been many hate crimes (retaliatory) attacks on Muslims and persons that are assumed to be Muslims.
> I now hate flying as they "randomly" make me jump the hoops to get through security (not that I am saying security if unimportant) but, I know that the inconvenience that I face is nothing compared to what some others may have to endure on a regular basis just because they are Muslims or even look like a Muslim. This thought has always been in my mind but I when I read about the massacre in Wisconsin I felt extremely distraught. I remember feeling the same way during the attacks on 9/11. A sinking feeling of disgust and indescribably hurt. Don't let my name or my words fool you, I am not even remotely religious but I felt I was attacked too. I feel the need to document this controversial issue but I had other projects then. Now a year later, I am about to embark on my latest project, a documentary about mistaken identity and racial profiling.
> ...



For me, the name should be, "Dude, I am a Sikh (Australian,American etc. etc.).

We should project to others what we are, not what we are NOT.


----------



## jaginder (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: *Dude, I am not a Muslim vs. Dude, I am not a terrorist*

Thank you for your input Tejwant Ji,
You input is appreciated and you have a valid point.
However, if I may speak bluntly, a network or any distribution platform will not be 'moved' with a topic like "I am a Sikh" simply because majority of the population don't know about Sikhs and especially because the is very little in the current psyche that would generate enough interest to want to watch it a film about "I am a Sikh". This where we need to use a different approach to introduce the same subject matter. A word like terrorist or Muslim is recognizable. Image whether good or bad is still publicity. I learned this after making "Antim Ardas" in 2011. Its does not create enough intrigue if non-Punjabi speakers do not understand the meaning of Antim Ardas. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnEehtpWpJI
I am currently writing a feature (90 minutes) version of Antim Ardas and I might possibly call it "The Last Ardas", ''The Journeyer" or something else that would be relevant to story and identifiable by the general public.
That is why my thought is to use either 'terrorist' or 'Muslim' which are by happenstance very relevant in this subject. Documentaries about Sikhs abound but we need to use a new approach to kill 2 birds with one stone. Hope that made sense.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 2, 2013)

Jaginder Singh ji,

Guru Fateh.

I understand your point but I still disagree with the approach. By denigrating Muslims does not a Sikh maketh.

There can be other very catchy titles:

Dude, You have no idea who I am.

A Sikh Turban- The Crown for Justice.

We are all Students, Learners, Seekers - Sikhs.

For your Antim Ardass:

The Last Call.

The Bell has rung.

The Bell that can not be Un-rung.

The End of The Beginning.

The journey that was!

Bon Voyage, it has been!

One can go on and on.

My only point is that what " I am not" does not make it what I am in the minds of people. OK, he is not a terrorist or a Muslim but why does he wear that thing on his head? One may think aloud in this and other manners.

Good luck in your ventures.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## jaginder (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you again Tejwant ji,
This is what I like about healthy forums/discussions.
You points are not only valid but also noble.
However, at not point do we have intentions to denigrate any people of any faith. I would like to share one opinion from another forum that said:

**I'd go with 'Dude, I am not a Muslim', that way you'll kill two birds with one stone: People will be aware that Sikhs are not Muslims, and once that realization settles in, we'll no longer be suspected of being Islamist terrorists. 

If you were to go for the latter title, the more Islamophobic elements will likely refuse to watch it, as the distinction will not have been made between Sikhs and Muslims. The first title is more likely to peak their curiosity.**

And I think the fact that you raised:
"My only point is that what " I am not" does not make it what I am in the minds of people."
Though the tittle begins with *I am not...* does not mean we do not explain what I am. In fact, the whole point is to clear the confusion by showing who these turbaned guys really are. Don't quote me but I read somewhere that only 2% of the people who wear a turban in the western world are Muslims.

You other point:
 "OK, he is not a terrorist or a Muslim but why does he wear that thing on his head? One may think aloud in this and other manners."
If the title is raises this question in the mind of someone that means we have hooked him/her and this intrigued will, hopefully, be enticing enough.
 Hope that made sense.


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 3, 2013)

Jaginder ji,
Following your reasoning, Dude I am not a terrorist will appeal to a wider audience. The word Muslim will put off a lot of people automatically whereas terrorist is more intriguing. That way we are also not being derogatory to peaceful Muslims.


----------



## jaginder (Sep 4, 2013)

findingmyway said:


> Jaginder ji,
> Following your reasoning, Dude I am not a terrorist will appeal to a wider audience. The word Muslim will put off a lot of people automatically whereas terrorist is more intriguing. That way we are also not being derogatory to peaceful Muslims.



findingmyway ji,
Its quite the opposite. Read the post again. 
Nevertheless, I have decide to not worry too much on the name for the time being and focus on research and interview. I am in the midst of organizing a dialogue in a local gurdwara and will try to speak to people of other faiths as well. Hopefully, I don't get stoned 
Perhaps some inspiration may appear along the way.


----------



## esieffe (Sep 4, 2013)

Sat Sri Akal

On 9/11 there were a group of people on my floor huddled around a large wall mounted monitor.  One of the towers was on fire.  "A crazy accident" someone suggested.  Then the second plane.  Total disbelief and shock. "We are under attack" someone said.  I was frozen, in dumb shock, numb. 

I went to the washroom to be alone for a few minutes, splashed my face, meditated, but I really did not know what to pray for.  I came back.  I had visions of people in stairwells, much like the ones in the building I worked in at the time, trying to get out, calling families. 

The second building that was struck, was the first building to fall. By this time people were jumping off the top of the building and out of windows.  It was the most horrible thing I have ever witnessed.   I gasped loudly thinking of all the people, who were at that moment dying in an instant.  I remember saying "This will open Pandora's box."  And I was right.  In that moment the psyche of America changed forever.  The drowsy lion suddenly was wide awake. 

George Washington once said, "Those who are willing to trade rights and freedom for security deserve neither."  This is the last and shortest yuga.  Who can say when it began?  Was it during the dark ages, the enlightenment, the French Revolution?  I think it might have been when the first nuclear bomb was detonated or perhaps it was when those planes hit the twin towers.

If I were you, I would call your documentary Pandora's Box.


----------



## jaginder (Sep 5, 2013)

esieffe ji,
Thank you so much for sharing your experience and thoughts. 
I think Pandora's Box is an excellent suggestion too!

On the other note, I think its when mankind became self aware.
But that's just me.


----------



## jaginder (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi, Thank you all for the feedback. I know it's been awhile. I just wanted to update that instead of the doco I have completed a feature film called Eleven Days which follows a 12 year old Sikh boy's quest to search and locate his brother before he is trapped in the vicious cycle or terrorism. It is available on Itune, Google PlayStore, SteamStore, Amazon Video, PlayStation Store and Xbox store. You rent it or buy it. Cheers.


----------



## Loveisthereason (Apr 15, 2019)

I would have called it Dude I am not your enemy.


----------

